

Ask HN: Any Android users interested in beta testing an app? - rjasonbelanger

Mobimity is a location based mobile social network that encourages new friendships.<p>The Mobimity Android app is in public beta and available for download at http://mobimity.com.<p>With the Mobimity app, you can browse for other users in close proximity, search for people anywhere on the system, and keep up with your friends as well. Mobimity never announces your exact location; it only informs other users of your distance from them.<p>Explore your world. Discover new people.<p>-jason
======
bmelton
I'll test it. Contact info is in my profile.

~~~
rjasonbelanger
thanks a lot!

